

Former Sun CEO: Government Crushing Job Growth in the Valley - jmartin
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-sun-ceo-silicon-valley-2011-2?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
jdp23
"The biggest issues with the Valley are local, state and federal governmental
overreach and overregulation. It's over-pensioned, over-unionized and over the
top."

Really? I wasn't aware that the high tech companies in the Valley were
unionized. And how many of them have pension funds?

~~~
gasull
I think he means that Government employees are "over-pensioned, over-unionized
and over the top" and that that burden creates a deficit and high taxes.

I guess he means all of the above because otherwise you're right and it makes
no sense.

